# Jajko... tylko jakie?

## manwe_

Od dłuższego czasu siedzę na 2.6.19-beyond2 i dzisiaj stwierdziłem, że trzeba by przetestować jakieś nowsze. Powstał tylko problem jakie, ponieważ beyond został zamknięty w maju. Z jednej strony potrzebuję splash - np. gentoo-sources, ale z drugiej staircase [SCHED_IDLEPRIO jest przydatny] czyli ck-sources. Beyond miał obydwa dodatki. Wiadomo, mogę wybrać jedno z nich i nakładać patch'e ręcznie, ale może zna ktoś z was jeszcze jakiś patchset godny uwagi, który zaoszczędzi mi zabawy.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nakładanie patchy nie jest ani trudne ani czasochłonne. Na ck-source nakładne jest odrazu genpatches base więc możesz z palca nałozyć genpatches extra i bedziesz miał w jednym ck+gentoo-source.

----------

## manwe_

Oj, ja nie twierdzę, że jest [tylko po co robić coś co ktoś już zrobił?]. Bardziej chodziło mi o to, czy ktoś zna jeszcze jakichś patchset godny uwagi. Nie jest ich mało, a na taki beyond trafiłem zupełnie przypadkowo.

----------

## przemos

Po co zmieniać coś co się sprawdza  :Smile: 

```

$ uname -r

2.6.17-emission8
```

----------

## v7n

od jakiegoś czasu korzystam z rt-sources z pro-audio overlay ( via layman ). ciekaw jestem kiedy zacznę wykorzystywać jego możliwości  :Smile: 

PS splash tam chyba jest ( widzialem jakies opcje w konfigu jajka i nawet jakas flage USE do tego ). co się tyczy tego drugiego - grep nie wyłapał tego w .config, więc raczej nie ma.

----------

## Lord_Raven

z tego co wiem to 2.6.22 jest ostatnia wersja ck-source jaka wyszla, a jego fjuczery maja zostac wstawione do vanilli

----------

## Belliash

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> z tego co wiem to 2.6.22 jest ostatnia wersja ck-source jaka wyszla, a jego fjuczery maja zostac wstawione do vanilli

 

jestes pewien?

jakos nie chce mi sie w to do konca wierzyc  :Neutral: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Mi też biorąc pod uwagę iż planista z kernela od 2.6.23 bedzie zastąpionym plainstą napisanym przez Ingo a mianowicie CFS. CK ma SD i nie zostanie on wcielony do mainline. Nie liczył bym na fuzje ck z vanillą. Z tego co wiem to Con wycofuje się na jakiś dłuższy czas ze świata kernela.

----------

## Vegan

To prawda CK zakonczyl prace nad patchesetem. 

Jesli chodzi o zrodlo to najbardziej polecam kamikaze-sources dostepne via overlay custom0kernel lub patrz topic na forum unsuported software.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> jestes pewien?
> 
> jakos nie chce mi sie w to do konca wierzyc 

 

Takie info rzucilo mi sie w oczy. Nie pamietam tylko czy podczas emergowania najnowszego ck, czy gdzies na necie to wyczytalem. Jestem teraz w pracy i nie mam dostepu do gentoo, jak wroce to sprawdze.

Edit:

Wyglada na to ze musialem powtorzyc jakas niesprawdzona plotke z jakiegos forum. To:  http://ck.wikia.com/wiki/End_of_ck_patchset i to: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.ck/7850 chyba wyjsnia wszystko, tak wiec sorki za zamieszanie.

----------

## manwe_

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> Jesli chodzi o zrodlo to najbardziej polecam kamikaze-sources dostepne via overlay custom0kernel lub patrz topic na forum unsuported software.

 

Lista "paczy" wygląda ciekawe, dzięki - sprawdzę jeszcze dzisiaj.

-- update

O ile strona autora wstanie. Jest gdzieś jeszcze mirror? Obydwa adresy z ebuild'a nie działają [DNS].

----------

